#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: ایراد در آیکون مدیاپلیر

## c12au6

با سلام
در ویندوز7   عکس  پسوند .mp3 رو خراب نشون میده.چیکار کنم آیکون مدیاپلیر بیاد.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
شاید برنامه دیگری نصب کردید. شما یکبار دیفالت را به برنامه دیگری مثلا kmplayer تغییر بدید و بعد دوباره دیفالت را به windows media player تغییر بدید اگر درست شد که هیچ اگر درست نشد یک اسکرین شات از نوع نمایش آیکون بگیرید اینجا بگذارید من ببینم با تشکر

----------


## c12au6

دیفالت رو عوض کردم درست نشد.s.mp3.jpg

----------


## mohssen

وقتی روش دابل کلیک میکنید با مدیا پلیر اجرا میشه؟؟

----------


## c12au6

بله.این اسکرین شات اصلیه که الان میگذارم.قبلی  رو از اینترنت گرفتم عکسشو.
Untitled.jpg

----------


## AMD

> بله.این اسکرین شات اصلیه که الان میگذارم.قبلی  رو از اینترنت گرفتم عکسشو.
> Untitled.jpg


روی سیستم آنتی ویروس ندارید ؟

----------


## c12au6

با سلام
مشکل حل شد.با نرم افزار type setup
آنتی ویروس دارم

----------

